# Kittens available for adoption in Nottinghamshire!



## Kirkby Pet Welfare (Sep 17, 2010)

*[REHOMED - NO LONGER AVAILABLE]* Kirkby Pet Welfare have a number of gorgeous kittens looking for new homes, from 5 months old to 1 year old. All are friendly, healthy and... _very cute!_

A couple of pics of some of the kittens available:



















For more information call Celia on 01623 753883.


----------



## Kirkby Pet Welfare (Sep 17, 2010)

All the kittens have now been homed.


----------

